# Vegas stürzt beim Rendern ab



## zZeroheart (25. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe schon seit längerem ein Problem mit meinem Sony Vegas Pro 10. Wenn ich nämlich ein Video rendern will hängt sich Sony Vegas einfach auf und schließt sich dann einfach. Ich habe dazu kurz 2 Videos gemacht, denn es gibt zwei Arten von Problem, die beim rendern auftreten:

1. Sony Vegas funktioniert nicht mehr
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQ52yTisFkg

2. Sony Creative Software Error reporting Client
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9eaedjmbauo

Was an ich ändern? Ich bin völlig ab verzweifeln, denn ich habe keine Möglichkeit mehr irgendwelche Video zu erstellen! Bei Sony Vegas Movie Studio 10 habe ich ein ähnliches Problem. Wenn ich ein Video rendern will und auf Film erstellen klicke funktioniert alles wunderbar, wenn ich das Video aber Rendern als... rendern will hängt es sich auch auf! Was kann das Problem sein? Was kann ich machen?

Danke


----------

